# Just showing you guys my tank



## Edsland (Nov 30, 2021)

Looks great


----------



## LidijaPN (12 mo ago)

Love it!! High tech or low?


----------



## Skar (Oct 14, 2019)

LidijaPN said:


> Love it!! High tech or low?


Thank you.
It does have injected co2, more to help with algea than any other reason.


----------



## Skar (Oct 14, 2019)

Here's some cherries and my favorite fish ever ! Bought as a dragon goby. It's a Sycidium sp. Loves green algea.

Enjoy 😉


----------



## Skar (Oct 14, 2019)

Update


----------



## LidijaPN (12 mo ago)

Looks so lush!! What’s that moss?


----------



## Skar (Oct 14, 2019)

LidijaPN said:


> Looks so lush!! What’s that moss?


I believe it's Christmas moss.
I got it with shrimp a few years back, it just grows and grows.


----------



## richard.hayward.melb (7 mo ago)

It looks amazing, I love the vertical structure you created with your plants. The sense of depth and variety of different little scenes that you created are really nice.


----------



## DebbieNY (9 mo ago)

This makes me want to get bigger tank!


----------



## Savannaqua (Jan 1, 2022)

Do I see a Cory? What sort?


----------



## Skar (Oct 14, 2019)

Savannaqua said:


> Do I see a Cory? What sort?


I do have sterbai cories and I adopted a green cory from a neighbor.


----------



## feneco5 (Jun 3, 2014)

Looks nice! Can't wait to have my 75 setup.


----------



## Skar (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## LidijaPN (12 mo ago)

Amazing tank ❤


----------



## velaya (2 mo ago)

awsome tank the fishes are so happy that's sure.


----------

